# She Looks Pretty Sick:S:S



## kushman44 (Mar 6, 2009)

This is one of my plants who seems to have gotten really sick and have checked everything i know of and cant seem to figure it out. Its a dirt grow 35 days into flowering, 6.5L pots, i use hesi bloom as nutes (1200 ppm), ph is at 6.4, light is 1000w hps(about 18 inches from the tops) i was giving them 2tbs per gallon of malasses every third watering but i have stopped. temps are at 80 tops. If u need any other info just ask. this one is the sickest, but they are all starting to get signs of the same thing:S:S anyone know what may be going on?
sry the pic is blury


----------



## BlackGrape (Mar 6, 2009)

I know during flowering it will get a serious case of nitro-def, which is ok and expected. I can't tell if that's nute burn or just a nitrogen deficiency with the blurry pic, but I'm banking on a simple case of lacking nitrogen.
feel free to let me know if you think that's not the case and I'll do a little more research for ya.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 6, 2009)

I didnt expect the N deficiency at 5 weeks:S its never been that early for me in the past


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe Light burn? but the buds look great..


----------



## BlackGrape (Mar 6, 2009)

If it is nute burn, you can flush the soil and let it be for a week or two. it's also a good idea to not add any nutes during this period.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 6, 2009)

1 week ago i gave them all 4 L's of water too give a small flush then gave them 1 L and a bit of water about 5 days later. and it didnt help them at all.


----------



## BlackGrape (Mar 6, 2009)

if the buds look healthy, I would worry too much, I've seen some plant experience N def at different times during flowering, but trust your gut. 
You've got a point on light burn, since it seems that the affected areas are concentrated towards the top of the plant. maybe back the lamp off a bit, it doesn't look like it will gain anymore height anyways. Do you have a fan for it?


----------



## BlackGrape (Mar 6, 2009)

here's a reference for symptoms and solutions if it helps any-

http://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=37


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ya i have a fan blowing at the light on an angle


----------



## BlackGrape (Mar 6, 2009)

might not make a huge difference but face the fan at the plant. If it doesn't cool the plant more efficiently, it will at least strengthen the plant's structure.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 6, 2009)

I dont want it blowing directly at the plants during this stage tho..


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 7, 2009)

I blow mine thru the plants under the canopy. seems to move the air in the canopy well too.

whats the runoff ph man? what temp water ya feed with? is that nute low in phos?


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

run off ph i havnt checked recently:X water is room temp(let it sit for 24 hours) nutes are 24% phos


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2009)

Idk what the problem is with that girl. I'd give her a super flush with ph balanced water asap. What soil are you using? Did you add anything to the soil?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 7, 2009)

hm i dunno man. I have this same death from time to time and its from ph problems. I have alot of ph probs and they manifest as a different difficiency every once in a while cause of lock out.

isn't 6.4 low for some nutes? might not be but ive seen this exact death pattern several times on this site.

Edit: looks like when i get Mg lockout.

is your soil 40% dolomite baby? (jk, 2tsp)


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

I seem to wanna think its light burn.. the top leaves are the worst and bottom not affected at all? and the top leaves are all crisping up.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

:O Death? you think shes dying?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 7, 2009)

It looks like PH problems to me, causing lockouts. 6.4 is a little low but what goes into the soil is not nearly as important as what comes out. I bet when you check your runoff PH it is below 6.0. if it is that low flush it, and then try to maintain 6.6.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

How much Harm is don here mike? Its my first time encountering this. Thanks alot btw.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 7, 2009)

i agree but it doesn't look like its the very highest parts, it also looks to just be fan leaves, which is a characteristic trait of pH problems. 

You say it is going rom top to bottom? did it start halfway then go up or did it start at the very top and go down? the only top down sicknesses i know of are root related ones but the death from that looks different.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

started from the middle id say:/


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

i just fed 18 hours ago. Do i have to wait till next watering to flush?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 7, 2009)

I would wait till the soil dries then flush. The damage that has been done can not be fixed, those leaves will look like that for the rest of your grow. DO NOT PLUCK THEM though, leave them there and if they completely die the plant will drop them.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

Will it hurt the yeild, taste, and all the other goodies quite a bit?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Does those questions really matter? You're not gonna trash it at this point. Do what you need to do to fix it.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

Agreed, Thanks again.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 7, 2009)

By having a problem and overcoming it you will be a better grower than you were before.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 7, 2009)

no need to be so alarmed man! i grew my mojo and veggies from seed with 7.4 tap water for like 9 weeks before i found out how bad it was. they are just 1 and a half weeks older(3 watering) now at 10wk with proper water and they are ROCKIN. much like your avy but w/o the scrog, just a lush ocean of 3gal sativas.

i bet you feel like you just got kicked in the nuts or somethin. hehe its not that bad man. 

ALL you need is a 3.75 bag of dolomite baby.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

Alright cool, thanks for the motivation so when do i add this dolomite, and how much per gallon?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 7, 2009)

About 1 tablespoon per gallon of soil, but Lime is not an instant fix. Try to mix it into the soil as much as you can without disturbing the main root mass. The main thing will be to carefully monitor and maintain your PH from here on out. PH is a constant battle for me, so I feal your pain and have seen plants that look like that in my own grow room before. I swear I'm going to buy a RO system sooner than later.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 7, 2009)

you can use calcium hydroxide too. or liquid ph down.

but what i do since i have no money and the hydroshop doesn't accept future pot as a secure line of credit, i dissolves it into my big pot of water when im mixing it if i happen to lower it too much. i also roughed up the top loose dirt before i watered with the water and tossed like a tsp around each plant.

i use sulfuric for ph down so i can put just a tiny bit too much in and it changes a whole color range. i mix like half a handful of balls into the water and it brings it back a bit. use warmish water and mix it in with yr hand(i always mix my water with my hands. makes me feel liek the happy little tree guy on pbs. all warm and fuzy like oxycodone.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 7, 2009)

You're looking to use the lime as a buffer in your soil, not to adjust the PH in your water correct?


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

Alright, next watering i flush and check my run off (like i shouldnt have skipped the last 2 waterings) and do what i gotta do to get my ph back to 6.6, i dont know where i got the idea that 6.3, 6.4 was good. i guess it really does matter what strain your growing huh. 
Note to self: your only 21 kid, you still have plenty to learn
Thanks alot guys
Kushman44


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes it would be as a buffer mike.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Alright, sounds good, just put of curiosity, let us know what the runoff PH is before you flush. Like I said earlier I bet it's below 6.0. Do you have a PH meter or are you using those liquid testers or paper strips?


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ya its a digital ph meter.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 8, 2009)

You were right mike, ph was at 5.9, i gave each plant in a 6 liter pot 12 liters of water and got the run off ph to 6.3, next watering will bring it back for where it should be. Thanks again, still not sure how i didnt see it 
Kushman44, pz


----------

